# Which wheels are these reps of? Alzor ECStuning Style 501



## doveer (May 11, 2011)

I've been thinking of buying a new set of wheels from ECS, made by Alzor. I've been looking at the Style 501 but I can't find any pictures of them on any cars so I'm hoping to find pictures of the wheel that the Alzor wheel is based on. 
Anyways, here's some pictures.. hopefully someone can help me out!

http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/SiteSearch/Alzor_5x112/ES2712602/


----------



## vwisthebest (Sep 17, 2003)

An unattractive replica of Volk CE28N, maybe?

Might want to look at Rota Fighter as well.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Currently our lightest racing style wheel we carry under Alzor. Sadly I do not have any installed photos for you at this time, sorry.


Andy


----------



## blue02gls (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi Andy, I too have been looking at these wheels off and on for a number of months actually. I too have asked on your chat for some pics. You guys really need a guinea pig. I'd offer to be that guinea pig, I'd really like to try a set of the bronze 17s for my MKIV a completely different look than most go for out here.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

blue02gls said:


> Hi Andy, I too have been looking at these wheels off and on for a number of months actually. I too have asked on your chat for some pics. You guys really need a guinea pig. I'd offer to be that guinea pig, I'd really like to try a set of the bronze 17s for my MKIV a completely different look than most go for out here.


PM sent.


Andy


----------



## BeerIsGood (Jan 15, 2013)

blue02gls said:


> Hi Andy, I too have been looking at these wheels off and on for a number of months actually. I too have asked on your chat for some pics. You guys really need a guinea pig. I'd offer to be that guinea pig, I'd really like to try a set of the bronze 17s for my MKIV a completely different look than most go for out here.


Did you end up landing these?


----------

